# Who Likes To Tinker On a Rainy Day - Bowpress Weekend Project!



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Looks great 
unless you plan to use it for complete tear down on a bow with past parallel limbs


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks great!

Keep us posted on the final press... I'm in Toronto as well and not far from the Science Centre, maybe PM me with your thoughts on making one for me and your final cost.

Cheers


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

LOOKING GOOD! You never know how much a good bowpress is needed till you get one. Went years without one and got one built, a good finger press and use it all the time. CHEERS!


----------



## Refteck (Jun 26, 2011)

We just finished ours! It took a lot longer than expected but only cost us about $200 ea. Have fun and get it done, you won't regret it.


----------



## Fixerman812 (Sep 28, 2008)

Good job! Am impressed!


----------



## Refteck (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you, paint does wonders!!


----------



## Rtkman (Aug 17, 2014)

bigHUN said:


> Looks great
> unless you plan to use it for complete tear down on a bow with past parallel limbs


Cant use it with past parallel limbs? Why is that?


----------



## Fixerman812 (Sep 28, 2008)

Rtkman said:


> Cant use it with past parallel limbs? Why is that?


You would need these limb adapters to assist past parallel limbs. With shipping and duty and UPS brokerage fee I'm sure the items will tip $200 CDN. Wonder why we download schematics and weld our own presses?


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

Very nice. Where are the plans?


----------



## Fixerman812 (Sep 28, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1154537

If you are in the GTA go to Metal Supermarket and ask them to "cut to length". McMaster-Carr in the USA will ship all other necessary parts (wheel, bushings etc) to your door. If you have the welding skills you will save a bunch of cash!

http://www.mcmaster.com/#


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank you. 

I have the skills, however sold my welder. Have access to stick and a couple of MIGs tho. There are three Metal Supermarkets nearby.


----------



## Fixerman812 (Sep 28, 2008)

Just waiting for the press fingers to come back from the machinists.


----------



## Refteck (Jun 26, 2011)

Looking good! I like the swivel.

Are you welding your shafts to the small blocks and how are they cutting the fingers? I spent a lot of time trying to find the cheapest way, we ended up getting them cut on a water jet.


----------



## Fixerman812 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm getting them cut on a waterjet machine and will decide on the best method of attaching the blocks to the arm. I had given the machinist enough aluminum 6061 plate to cut 5 sets of 4 fingers. Shouldn't have a hard time getting rid of the excess pairs.


----------



## Refteck (Jun 26, 2011)

I drilled my small block and used a set screw to lock them in place.

I wish we went with aluminum, we went CR steel and spent a lot of time sanding and painting...


----------



## Fixerman812 (Sep 28, 2008)

It's getting there.







Just waiting for the fingers to come back from the machinists and a can of paint and we are good to go.


----------



## Refteck (Jun 26, 2011)

Fixer, we're did you get your handwheel?


----------



## Fixerman812 (Sep 28, 2008)

McMaster Carr in Ohio. 1 day shipping (Ground not Express) to my door from Purolator. Wheel was $32.91 US Funds. McMaster Part number 6033K76.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#hand-wheels/=y3kug4


----------



## Fixerman812 (Sep 28, 2008)

Finally done! Not painted yet. Started as a project so there was no time frame. Took just over 1 month.


----------



## Rtkman (Aug 17, 2014)

That's awesome. Nice work. I see a project in my future.


----------



## Refteck (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks good!!


----------



## Fixerman812 (Sep 28, 2008)

DONE!!! Already used it to replace peep sight. Works like a charm.


----------



## Rtkman (Aug 17, 2014)

Nice. It looks great!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice job Fixerman :thumbs_up


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

Those are very nice. I particularly like the ability to pivot the bow vertically and horizontally, so you can work on it from different views/angles. 

How difficult would it be to add draw board capability to this press?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2015)

Fixerman812 said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1154537
> 
> ...McMaster-Carr in the USA will ship all other necessary parts (wheel, bushings etc) to your door...
> 
> http://www.mcmaster.com/#


How do you order from McMaster? When I tried to order from them, I get this response:

Due to the complexity of U.S. export regulations, McMaster-Carr accepts international orders only from businesses. This decision also applies to orders shipping within the United States, because it is based on the final destination of the items. We are unable to provide a quotation or accept your orders. When we ship to Canada, we are unable to do so via USPS.


----------



## Fixerman812 (Sep 28, 2008)

I order straight from the website. They will ship Purolator.


----------



## Fixerman812 (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a separate draw board.


----------

